# PigForum



## ChickenAdmin

Hey guys! I just started a new community focusing on raising pigs.

If you own pigs I would really appreciate you stopping by and letting us know more.

http://www.pigforum.com/

If you don't I would still appreciate you joining and helping us get started.

Thanks for the hand everyone!


----------



## hillbilly61

Can't get it to load on my iPad or iPhone is there a problem


----------



## Barnbum374

My hubby wants to get pigs eventually. I'd love to join to learn about them before we get any. Will it have an iphone app like this forum?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I want pigs, but my parents say there are too many animals already. Is there any such thing?  Lol. Or should I say, CLAH


----------



## hallie9

I have 3 & they mess up everything


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Austin said:


> Hey guys! I just started a new community focusing on raising pigs. If you own pigs I would really appreciate you stopping by and letting us know more. http://www.pigforum.com/ If you don't I would still appreciate you joining and helping us get started. Thanks for the hand everyone!


The PigForum app gets stuck on the loading screen. Tips?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Never mind, got it to work.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Glad to hear it! I'm unsure what issues it had.


----------



## hillbilly61

Won't load pics from I pad or I phone or it could be just me


----------



## Sundancers

hallie9 said:


> I have 3 & they mess up everything


How so ?

If I can ask ...


----------



## Keith

hillbilly61 said:


> Won't load pics from I pad or I phone or it could be just me


Still doing that?


----------



## crabapple

Sold all my hogs years ago, but I like the pig forum.


----------



## Jackie50

How do you post a topic...a brand new topic .......
not reply to an existing tpoic...need help


----------



## LittleWings

I don't raise pigs but I sure eat a lot of them. I'll check it out.


----------



## piglett

*i'm in*
*i want to learn about pigs too*
*see all of ya over there*


----------



## jeanne

So funny my husband and was just looking and talking getting pigs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Kurczak

Wow grew up on a pig farm. Nothing like today s operations. Any pics?



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy

That's great. Let me take a look.


----------



## 5chicksowner

I want pigs if I ever end up with a ranch! I wouldn't even mind indoor pigs like potbellied pigs!


----------



## dawg53

I raised hogs (Durocs) back in the late 70's and early 80's until feed prices went up. I sold most of them and kept a few to take to the butcher.


----------



## Alaskan

Me.. I like to eat pigs...... Yumm!!

Funny aside....

We were at the fair, and I asked the 7yr old what kind of fancy hotdog he wanted. They had reindeer, and bratwurst etc.

He asked what meat was in one of the kinds, and I answered "pork" and he repeated his question and I repeated my answer.... 

He then looked at me in frustration and said "pig meat or cow meat?" At which point I said "oh, sorry, I meant pig meat" he said that sounded great, he wanted the sausage with meat from a pig and a reindeer.


----------



## DuckRunner

I joined as PinKPig


----------

